

Ich Hasse Hausaufgaben/I Hate Homework - rfreytag
http://www.cringely.com/2010/12/ich-hasse-hausaufgaben-i-hate-homework/

======
brk
This is somewhat unrelated to the actual story, but I _hate_ when online media
updates a story with edits, leaving the prior data struck-out (to show it's
been changed).

Our media world moves at a much faster pace than it used to, and we publish on
dynamic media moreso than dead-tree. This often leads to story research not
always being as in-depth as it used to, and that doesn't have to be a bad
thing.

If a writer updates or tweaks stats or typos in a story due to the typical
reader-submitted proofreading, I'd rather they just call it out at the end of
the story in 1 place. The in-line edits are distracting and add nothing to the
actual piece. For very minor spelling/grammatical changes I don't think it
needs to be called out at all. Change your 'teh' to 'the' and be done with it.

